# My New Lights



## GLHVAC (Dec 26, 2009)

46" Federal Signal Legend amber bar
41" Sho-Me Chameleon LED Signal Stick
10- Sho-Me 11.900 lights 4 amber in the grill, 2 amber on the mirrors, 2 amber & 2 clear on western proflo 1000 salt spreader.
Whelen Competior Plus 8 channel strobe box. 2 amber, 2 clear in the rear 4 clear in the front.
Allso set up factory led turn signals on mirror to strobe with sho-me 11.900 at the same time.


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

very nice setup . did you do the install yourself?


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

More pics please.


----------



## GLHVAC (Dec 26, 2009)

A little help from Ultra Stobe in Crystal Lake, IL


----------



## doo-man (Feb 22, 2009)

Post a Video and show off all them nice pretty lights !!!!!


----------



## GLHVAC (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

WOWZER!!! those are bright, nice rig

lotsa $ in lights for sure too


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

wow, well now know one can say they didn't see you coming


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

Wow that sure is a wet dream for some of us! lol looks really nice all lite up, I wanna get away from all my high amp drawing stuff and go led/strobe.
again looks good!


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Do you plow @ a McDonalds?


----------



## GLHVAC (Dec 26, 2009)

Yes in the northern sub


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Island Lake?

Saw a truck plowing that lot with a TON of strobes on.


----------



## GLHVAC (Dec 26, 2009)

Ya thats one of my other guys blue ford dump


----------



## GLHVAC (Dec 26, 2009)

I've got 18 McD's around here that we take care of.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Small world!!! 

I am right down the street at Chicago MasterCraft.


----------



## GLHVAC (Dec 26, 2009)

Nice! I grew up in the area and we take care of alot of stuff around there. If you see him you ask him to turn all his lights that thing is bright.It could lock a person up if you stare at it.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

that is a thing of my dreams!


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

GLHVAC;930951 said:


> Nice! I grew up in the area and we take care of alot of stuff around there. If you see him you ask him to turn all his lights that thing is bright.It could lock a person up if you stare at it.


First saw him pulling out of a neighborhood on to 176 and I did I double take w/ all the lights!

I have to do some maintenance on my storbes, too many burned out/not working.:realmad: Out of 16 strobes that I had installed last year after this last storm I now have 2 working


----------



## GLHVAC (Dec 26, 2009)

If ya need a hand with any of them let me know my brother is a installer for ultra strobe in crystal lake he could help ya out.


----------



## BTRBLDR (Dec 23, 2009)

Nice loking rig GLHVAC!


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Looks good man. The guys at ultra strobe do good work. How much was the chameleon amber/white bar? Me and my boss both have loaded legends too.


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

Excellent Job!!


----------



## GLHVAC (Dec 26, 2009)

you would have to contact ultra strobe for the price


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

Very nice

A console is the only way to go


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

your running the sho-me mini lights on the mirrors and spreader right? thats what I have in my grill there awesome!


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

I saw you the other day on 14 turning on to three oaks, sharp looking truck thats for sure! quick ?- where did you/ultra strobe get the turn signals on the outer eged of your mirrors? That is the exact same thing that I would like to put on my truck.


----------



## GLHVAC (Dec 26, 2009)

WilliamOak;932368 said:


> I saw you the other day on 14 turning on to three oaks, sharp looking truck thats for sure! quick ?- where did you/ultra strobe get the turn signals on the outer eged of your mirrors? That is the exact same thing that I would like to put on my truck.


I picked them up on ebay


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

erkoehler;930958 said:


> First saw him pulling out of a neighborhood on to 176 and I did I double take w/ all the lights!
> 
> I have to do some maintenance on my storbes, too many burned out/not working.:realmad: Out of 16 strobes that I had installed last year after this last storm I now have 2 working


The only possible explanation for this is a very poor installation. Let us know what you find.


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

Well, the light bar is nice. Why did you install the chameleon right under the lightbar?


----------



## TLB (Jan 19, 2007)

Great looking setup !!!


----------



## GLHVAC (Dec 26, 2009)

SafetyLighting;933180 said:


> Well, the light bar is nice. Why did you install the chameleon right under the lightbar?


That's where I wanted it for the directional.


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

Why not just use the lighbar?


----------



## GLHVAC (Dec 26, 2009)

SafetyLighting;933303 said:


> Why not just use the lighbar?


It will actually come off and go on the new salt spreader when I get that and get mounted on the back of there.


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

Oh, Ok. Was just wondering, because using the Legend would be much more effective.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

GLHVAC;932387 said:


> I picked them up on ebay


Do you happen to remember what they were listed under?

Also, what % tint are you running?


----------



## GLHVAC (Dec 26, 2009)

WilliamOak;950407 said:


> Do you happen to remember what they were listed under?
> 
> Also, what % tint are you running?


they were under chevy towing mirriors 2500hd. And the tint is 20%


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Wow very nice lights and very nice truck too!


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

GLHVAC;950622 said:


> they were under chevy towing mirriors 2500hd. And the tint is 20%


The mirrors were or the marker / turn signal lights on the outside edge were?

Edit**- I'm lookin to do those exact same marker lights on my dodge


----------



## nhpatriot (Dec 9, 2007)

Really nice setup man. Which lights do you run when plowing most times? I am all for the overkill, I am the kind of guy who likes to bring a cannon to a knife fight, but I wouldn't want them all on most of the time while pushing snow.


----------



## Largecar05 (Jan 9, 2010)

Wow!!!!! And I thought I was doing something when i bought my mini 12volt plug in strobe the other day ahahahaha.....looks good bud.


----------



## GLHVAC (Dec 26, 2009)

nhpatriot;950661 said:


> Really nice setup man. Which lights do you run when plowing most times? I am all for the overkill, I am the kind of guy who likes to bring a cannon to a knife fight, but I wouldn't want them all on most of the time while pushing snow.


I usally run all of them I plow in some very busy parking lots. And usally it doesnt matter whats on they still decide to drive into my truck.


----------



## GLHVAC (Dec 26, 2009)

WilliamOak;950659 said:


> The mirrors were or the marker / turn signal lights on the outside edge were?
> 
> Edit**- I'm lookin to do those exact same marker lights on my dodge


I bought the mirrors with the marker lights on them already. You could look at some of the fords they allso run the same style marker lights.


----------



## yamahatim (Feb 15, 2010)

GLHVAC;950821 said:


> I usally run all of them I plow in some very busy parking lots. And usally it doesnt matter whats on they still decide to drive into my truck.


LOL! They are probably having siezures from all your lights!!


----------

